
This is what happens in a country without net neutrality – Indosat, Indonesia - ivarious
https://i.imgur.com/DhL4vKq.jpg
======
sindaccos
This is different from Net Neutrality though, this is tied more to
applications instead of sites

------
ivarious
Translations :

Jam = Hour

Hari = Day

